# Need any thoughts.



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

Ok so I keep my goat at our local F.F.A barn. one of my friends goats came down with something. ad yesterday he had a spot on his back that looked like a popped sist. I just got news that the vet said it was an alergic reaction. that we should still keep or other goats away from him. My goat might have come in contact with him. I am going to Scrub cookie tonight with someone else soap since mine is used on him. If it is is an alergic reaction, could it get to my goat, by rubbing off on him. or would my goat have to come in contact with whatever is causing it


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Alergic reation to what?

Where was the poped cyst? Has this goat been tested for CL? 

You can't catch an alergic reaction. That would be like me being alergic to peanuts, eating them, having a reaction and then someone telling you that my reaction was contagious to you - NOT possible. 

I would find out what kind of illness the goat has and why the AG teacher thinks all the goats need to stay away.


----------



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

There isnt a cist. it just looked like one. and they think that he got into something. like if we were to get into some kind of grass or something. and the oils would be on him. could the oils rub off on my goat.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Grass isn't bad for goats so I don't think that is the problem. 

Could it be a spider bite?


----------



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

I was thinking more like poison ivy or something. the vet said its an alercic reaction. and it couldnt be a bite becaus tgey are all over his body.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

goats aren't usually allergic to poison ivy. 

I would talk to the AG teacher directly and find out why the vet said it was an allergic reaction and what from. 

you can bathe your goat if it makes you feel better, but I would think if it was something that strong to create a reaction like that then your goat would already be showing signs.


----------



## barrel/goatgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

ok Thank you. I think i bathed him two or three times last night. Its just so close to state fair i think i went into a panic attack. Considering my friend will possibly no longer be able to show because of it. and i have a goat that could stand to do something this year.


----------

